
Rat Park - jzig
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rat_Park
======
yboris
For anyone who finds _Rat Park_ interesting, this is an excellent comic about
it:

[http://www.stuartmcmillen.com/comic/rat-
park/](http://www.stuartmcmillen.com/comic/rat-park/)

~~~
falcor84
Thank you, his work is amazing

